# Does the BF have a wet clutch?



## WilliamBos (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Do the Brute Forces use a wet clutch set up like Yamaha and Suzuki??
?


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

no sir they do not.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=65


----------

